# What critter is the culprit here?



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Went to water some recently planted barberry's and noticed this small hole about the diameter of a pop can being dug next to a rock in the bed.
Any guesses as to what it is?



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Chipmunk? Mole?


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

13-striped gopher/ground squirrel


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I know for sure that the rat I caught in my live-trap in the garden the other day wouldn't fit down that hole...

Nasty basturd as well,,, keep tryin' to bit the end of the pellet gun as I was stickin' it through the cage.


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe a crayfish? I have them 10 feet from my ponds edge, but they have little dirt mounds around them.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

daoejo22 said:


> 13-striped gopher/ground squirrel




Used to have an infestation of the things, they were cute at first then suddenly they were everywhere, and the holes would get bigger and bigger. My previous Springer would sniff out which hole was occupied and wait while the kids flushed the hole with a hose, then 'chomp', no more ground squirrel.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

we had a few of them in the flower bed till the cat got out and took care of them all in one nite. It looked like a war zone the next morning all she did was kill them and rip them apart.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

jasonvanorder said:


> we had a few of them in the flower bed till the cat got out and took care of them all in one nite. It looked like a war zone the next morning all she did was kill them and rip them apart.


:lol: I think that would be called "natures beauty" .


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have no clue so I'll take a wild stab at it and say anaconda????


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> :lol: I think that would be called "natures beauty" .


That it was She got a nice treat that nite for her good job hunting.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

?? not sure..but..a good pellet rifle and a little time watching will make sure it has a bad day...22 with cb's will work good also..


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

CHUPRACABA!!!!!:evil:


----------

